# 2018 Bass Cat Cougar Advantage SP



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2018 Bass Cat Cougar Advantage SP being pushed by a Mercury 250hp Pro-XS (35 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a matching Bass Cat tandem axle trailer. This FISHING MACHINE is rigged with the following options and accessories. Humminbird HELIX9 at Helm, Humminbird HELIX9 on Bow, Minn Kota Fortrex 112lb 36v trolling motor w/batteries & 0n-board battery charger & forward recessed foot pedal tray, (2) Power Pole 8ft BLADES, Mercury Smart Craft Digital Gauge, labeled switch panel, Sea Star Hydraulic steering, transom boarding ladder, easy access hatch to bilge, BCB triangular livewells w/pump-in/pump-out, spray bars & inline filter, (2) rear storage boxes, rear removable pedestal fishing chair, captain & passenger seats w/storage underneath, port side rod stay, mid-ship deck step cooler, starboard storage box, (2) HUGE center bow storage boxes, port side bow rod locker, removable bow pedestal fishing chair, Hot Foot and navigation lights.

Boat has been kept in a Garage since Day 1. Engine comes with a transferrable PLATINUM WARRANTY good through 5/17/25!!

FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $49,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at: http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

